# So far, so good with DAE



## Karen G (Mar 9, 2013)

I got an offer from DAE for 3-for-1 if I were to bank our Pueblo Bonito Rose 2013 week, and they gave me 3 years to use the three exchanges. I decided to give them a chance to see what they had to offer.

I'm very pleased that I've already been able to book a two-bedroom Grand Mayan in Cabo for 2014 and a one-bedroom at the Carlsbad Seapointe Resort for Sept. 2013.  I still have one more exchange to book later.

So far, so good! Thanks, DAE!


----------



## klpca (Mar 9, 2013)

I agree Karen. I also deposited my PBSB unit and received three credits. We had a bit of difficulty getting the deposit confirmed, and the people at DAE were great to work with, especially Caleb. Their customer service has been excellent.

I really liked that they reached out and contacted us asking for specific deposits. 

We haven't booked anything yet, but I'm watching the inventory and so far I'm seeing things that will work well for us.


----------



## csxjohn (Mar 9, 2013)

Don't forget their Bonus Weeks.  They really add value to your membership.

They were giving 2 for 1 exchanges last month if your reservation was at least six months out.  I changed a reservation I had for Memorial Day week to take advantage of the offer.

If you find a rep you like you can make them your personal go to person.  I have enjoyed working with Caleb when my rep, Elsa, was not available but she is my go to person.


----------



## PeelBoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Did you get 3 for 1 offer via email?  I can't find anything at DAE website.


----------



## Karen G (Mar 10, 2013)

PeelBoy said:


> Did you get 3 for 1 offer via email?  I can't find anything at DAE website.


No, they called me with the offer. I'm guessing they had requests for my resort.


----------



## klpca (Mar 10, 2013)

I received the offer via email. I think the emails were targeted because they mentioned a specific resort. I think it's a great way for them to get the type of deposits that they want.


----------



## Karen G (Mar 10, 2013)

Karen G said:


> No, they called me with the offer. I'm guessing they had requests for my resort.





klpca said:


> I received the offer via email. I think the emails were targeted because they mentioned a specific resort. I think it's a great way for them to get the type of deposits that they want.



I checked back through my emails to verify if they called me or emailed me initially.  The first contact was actually an email with a phone number to call. I placed the call, left a message, and received a return phone call. I guess that's why I was confused! It did start with an email request to deposit my specific resort.

I had used DEA in 2003 to trade PB Rose for London so that's how they knew I owned there. But, I hadn't made any other trades until now.


----------



## klpca (Apr 9, 2013)

I just used one of my credits to book a week in Coronado! I'm very happy.


----------



## klpca (Apr 22, 2013)

My second credit was used to reserve Winners Circle over Labor Day, which is also the last week of racing season. If you're willing to check availability diligently there are some real gems.


----------



## lilpooh108 (Apr 22, 2013)

Is DAE good for exchanging into Orlando?


----------



## csxjohn (Apr 22, 2013)

lilpooh108 said:


> Is DAE good for exchanging into Orlando?



That depend on your definition of "good."

What is good is that you can check their inventory without being a member.  Try that with the big two.

Everything depends on how early you start looking, and if you want something specific, put in a request first.  There is no fee to do this.  They will call you if they get a match.

http://www.daelive.com/search/default.aspx

Hit the search button and see what's there.

The main drawback with these smaller companies is that there are not as many units available for exchange as with the big two.


----------



## lilpooh108 (Apr 23, 2013)

csxjohn said:


> That depend on your definition of "good."
> 
> What is good is that you can check their inventory without being a member.  Try that with the big two.
> 
> ...



Thanks John.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Apr 28, 2013)

*For experienced DAE members*

I recently upgraded to Gold.  Whether or not that makes a difference IDK, but I was wondering if I reserve a one-bedroom unit for a trip 6 months away, and later a 2-bedroom unit becomes available, can I make a switch without penalty?


----------



## csxjohn (Apr 28, 2013)

beejaybeeohio said:


> I recently upgraded to Gold.  Whether or not that makes a difference IDK, but I was wondering if I reserve a one-bedroom unit for a trip 6 months away, and later a 2-bedroom unit becomes available, can I make a switch without penalty?



I have never seen this come up on their site and I've been with them for a long time.  My thinking is that they will not let you re-deposit an exchange you took.  How ever if it's a hot week that they need to fill a request, anything is possible.

I know you can't use the CPO insurance to do what you're talking about.  From their FAQ.

" CPO cannot be used to cancel a confirmed exchange and then rebook the same resort week ..."


----------



## Pompeyboy (Jun 15, 2013)

I have sent two
 emails to DAE and so far they have not replied,not a very good start.


----------



## klpca (Jun 15, 2013)

Pompeyboy said:


> I have sent two
> emails to DAE and so far they have not replied,not a very good start.



This is the email of the man I worked with: Caleb.R@daelive.com . His name was Caleb Rock and I found him to be very diligent. Good luck.


----------



## DebBrown (Jun 15, 2013)

My first experience with DAE is similar to the OPs.  They must have a deal with the Grand Mayan in Cabo.  We got two weeks back to back at spring break earlier this year.  And, btw, we LOVED San Jose del Cabo.  It was a very different vacation than Cabo San Lucas.  The town and art district is wonderful.

Anyway, I deposited three weeks this year and got a 2 for 1 deal so now have 6 weeks on deposit.  I'm no having so much luck finding something for January or spring break 2014.  We want to do Hawaii for one of those trips.

Does anyone know of other resorts/areas such as the Grand Mayan in Cabo where DAE has a lot of inventory?  I'm not super picky about where we go but I need to get something set up soon.

Deb


----------



## klpca (Jun 15, 2013)

DebBrown said:


> My first experience with DAE is similar to the OPs.  They must have a deal with the Grand Mayan in Cabo.  We got two weeks back to back at spring break earlier this year.  And, btw, we LOVED San Jose del Cabo.  It was a very different vacation than Cabo San Lucas.  The town and art district is wonderful.
> 
> Anyway, I deposited three weeks this year and got a 2 for 1 deal so now have 6 weeks on deposit.  I'm no having so much luck finding something for January or spring break 2014.  We want to do Hawaii for one of those trips.
> 
> ...



Can you set up an ongoing search? I have been contacted twice by them asking me to deposit certain resorts because someone is looking for a week. If you can, I would definitely put in a request.

I have been finding my weeks by looking at their inventory every day. I have seen Hawaii pop up here and there but it's gone immediately. Same with the resorts in Cabo like the Grand Mayan and the Pueblo Bonito properties.


----------



## DebBrown (Jun 15, 2013)

klpca said:


> Can you set up an ongoing search? I have been contacted twice by them asking me to deposit certain resorts because someone is looking for a week. If you can, I would definitely put in a request.
> 
> I have been finding my weeks by looking at their inventory every day. I have seen Hawaii pop up here and there but it's gone immediately. Same with the resorts in Cabo like the Grand Mayan and the Pueblo Bonito properties.



Yes, I have searches.  I don't know, however, if these are completely automated.  One rep told me that when he got a deposit, he went to his list of people who had requested and started calling them.  I told him I was excited that I was at the top of the list.  His reply was that I was NOT at the top of the list but he remembered talking to me recently.

I should probably check online inventory more regularly as a back up.

Deb


----------



## csxjohn (Jun 15, 2013)

DebBrown said:


> Yes, I have searches.  I don't know, however, if these are completely automated.  One rep told me that when he got a deposit, he went to his list of people who had requested and started calling them.  I told him I was excited that I was at the top of the list.  His reply was that I was NOT at the top of the list but he remembered talking to me recently.
> 
> I should probably check online inventory more regularly as a back up.
> 
> Deb



Have you upgraded to the Gold Advantage membership?  This will put you ahead of those who are not.  

I've dealt with Caleb and he's very good.  I usually speak with Elsa.  Both are very helpful.


----------



## DebBrown (Jun 15, 2013)

csxjohn said:


> Have you upgraded to the Gold Advantage membership?  This will put you ahead of those who are not.
> 
> I've dealt with Caleb and he's very good.  I usually speak with Elsa.  Both are very helpful.



No, I never knew there was another type of membership but it might be a good idea!

Deb


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Jun 23, 2013)

*And the winner is....*

I started an ongoing search with both RCI and DAE (gold member) for specific resorts with 2 bedrooms in the UK for May 2015.  

So far neither exchange company has found a match for me. Which will be the first?  If RCI holds true to its 30-day policy, there should be a match; however, there is no longer any benefit to deposit prior to one year out so I could be in for a long wait.

And if DAE's process isn't computerized, I worry that my request could be overlooked.

Wish me luck!


----------



## csxjohn (Jun 23, 2013)

beejaybeeohio said:


> I started an ongoing search with both RCI and DAE (gold member) for specific resorts with 2 bedrooms in the UK for May 2015.
> 
> So far neither exchange company has found a match for me. Which will be the first?  If RCI holds true to its 30-day policy, there should be a match; however, there is no longer any benefit to deposit prior to one year out so I could be in for a long wait.
> 
> ...



I'm not sure it it's computerized or not but I get called frequently for requests I've entered on my computer.  Just this past week Caleb called with a unit at Tropic Shores for wk 27 that I had requested.

I declined it because my daughter is expecting the following week and we're in charge of the oldest when she has to go. 

The problem you have is that DAE gets a lot fewer deposits than RCI.  It would not hurt to make sure they still have your request in front of them.


----------



## csxjohn (Jun 23, 2013)

DebBrown said:


> No, I never knew there was another type of membership but it might be a good idea!
> 
> Deb



I belonged for years without upgrading but decided the cost was worth it to get the 2 week advantage on deposits and to get preferred treatment on requests.  I put in some specific requests that I often get.

Because of the 10% discount on exchanges, insurance, and bonus weeks, the cost is mitigated with each transaction.


----------



## Keep Traveling (Jun 23, 2013)

What are some of your exchanges?


----------



## csxjohn (Jun 24, 2013)

Keep Traveling said:


> What are some of your exchanges?



If this question was directed at me here's a partial list.

San Clemente Cove, CA

Daytona Resort and Club, FL

Magens Bay Villas, USVI

Royal Harbour Resort, ON Canada

Tropic Shores Resort, FL

Costa Maya Reef Resort, Belize

Grand Crowne Resorts, MO



And a few bonus weeks were


Pacifica Club, Ixtapa, Mexico

Silverwoods at Treasure Lake, PA

Grand Central Hotel, AR

Many of these we would have never thought to go to but because the exchange was available, we took them and then figured out what to do there.

Hope this help you.


----------

